# Do you have pictures that would compliment this song in a slideshow



## Ryan Bizarri (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a songwriter residing in Nashville, Tennessee looking for a photographer who would like to have their photos featured in a sideshow/video production set to music by one of my songs called "If I Was." This song just received honorable mention in the nsai/cmt song contest this year. You can hear my song at www.ryanbizarri.com/music.html

I need approximately 3 minutes worth of photos paced at 3 second frames that would show the emotion of the lyrics which are poetic in tone. Among the types of pictures that I would need would be an assortment of pictures of roses, dancing and crying. I can send some sample story board ideas if needed. 

I was hoping that the photographer and I would benefit from the exposure it could potentially get on the various websites such as youtube and myspace. This is an indy project so distribution is minimal as are the finances. I would give you credit showing your name and contact info on the slideshow so whomever would see it would be able to access your website and potentially purchase your prints or call you for hire.

I am curious to read your thoughts on this proposal. Please contact me if you have any questions, comments and suggestions.

Ryan Bizarri
www.ryanbizarri.com
ryanbizarri@aol.com


----------



## TCimages (Mar 28, 2008)

I think this is interesting. I would totally work with you, but I don't have the type of photos your looking for. 60 pictures is a lot. 

You might want to consider stock photography. I'm sure you can find exactly what you're looking for at a reasonable price. You have have full control over the images too. 

Google Stock Photography if it interest you.


----------

